# What Caliber Would You Build?



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

If you owned a custom rifle shop and could build any caliber gun and rebarrel it at any time what would you build? I myself would build a 6.5-300 Weatherby Magnum, this caliber is very fast and I think it would be awesome. I wouldn’t worry about the barrel life too much because I could rebarrel it but I would expect around 500-600 bullets down range before experiencing loss of accuracy. So fire away!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmmm, I just bought a Weatherby Mark V action last week. I was thinking about chambering it to a .257 Wby Mag but now you got me thinking. I have a Wilson 6.5 barrel that I was thinking of building a 6.5 Needmoor on a Savage SA. I could take the 6.5 barrel and chamber it for a 6.5-300 Wby Mag and slap it on my Mark V action......**** you RG! Now I have to buy another chamber reamer.


----------



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

Haha sorry longbow, if that’s what you end up doing I’d love to see it!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Do a 6.5-257 Wby. I always thought it would be about perfect. ———SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess I haven't jumped on the 6.5 bandwagon because if I had a custom rifle shop, I think I'd stick to the classics...lever action 30-30's and 45-70's with beautiful wood stocks and engraving.


----------



## quackquacksmack (Dec 12, 2017)

6.5 creedmor

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

6.5 STW 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on the use. For me a 20 Practical.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

RG the OG said:


> If you owned a custom rifle shop and could build any caliber gun and rebarrel it at any time what would you build? I myself would build a 6.5-300 Weatherby Magnum, this caliber is very fast and I think it would be awesome. I wouldn't worry about the barrel life too much because I could rebarrel it but I would expect around 500-600 bullets down range before experiencing loss of accuracy. So fire away!!





7MM RELOADED said:


> 6.5 STW 8)


A couple of years ago I thought that I had bought my last rifle.

But thinking of either of those two rounds has me thinking about it again.

And thinking can be a bad thing to do.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

6.5-06 Ackley with Bliss Titus barrel, Dakota II action and pillar bedded. 

Have one now my Dad made 30 years ago, and it still shoots like no other. Has a 27-1/4" barrel. I asked Dad why a "weird" length, and he said that is where the best grouping was achieved when test firing. They would cut the barrel in 1/4' cuts, crown the barrel and test fire. As soon as they achieved the accuracy they wanted they would blue the barrel, and build the gun from there. That's "Custom" gun building all the way IMO. Won't mangle an animal beyond recognition too. To many people thinking super fast smaller caliber bullets backed with some enormous African big game caliber brass is the way to go. Nope, not for me. I like to eat what I shoot.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shot a Couse deer at 1000 yards last week with my 270WSM so its hard to resent that gun.
BUT, I'v been looking into the 28 Nosler a little bit lately and i'm digging the specs on the 175gr Accubond LR if it can accurately be pushed out in the 3050-3100fps range like it says it can


----------



## quackquacksmack (Dec 12, 2017)

I like 6.5 creedmor it offers a good flexibility in terms of your intended Target and also what range you want to hit it at. If you want to take a deer at a decent range you can. It's a pretty good round for me because if I'm going to take game I'm going to make sure it doesn't suffer. And on the other hand you can take it to the range and still have a lot of fun with. 

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Leaver action 22 Hornet


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

7-300 Win Mag. Cheap, plentiful brass and gives a bit more oomph to the 7RM. I'm seriously contemplating rechambering my 7RM Sendero.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Leaver action 22 Hornet


I have reached out to Henry, Browning, and Marlin asking about this and every company said that they have considered making a leaver action 22 Hornet but they didn't think the demand was there so they decided not to make one.

When asked if I could order a custom rifle chambered in 22 Hornet, each company said "no" without hesitation. lol.

I guess that means its just a pipe dream.

I could order a .218 Bee in a Browning leaver, but brass is hard to come by and I want to actually hunt with it which means the odds of me losing brass is fairly high.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

.264 WSM


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I shot a Couse deer at 1000 yards last week with my 270WSM so its hard to resent that gun.
> BUT, I'v been looking into the 28 Nosler a little bit lately and i'm digging the specs on the 175gr Accubond LR if it can accurately be pushed out in the 3050-3100fps range like it says it can


I have a factory Nosler rifle in 28 Nosler. Even with the short mag length limiting OAL I shoot 162's at 3300 and 175's at 3100 with warm but very safe loads. Accuracy has been excellent with both bullets.

When I do my next Nosler, it will be on a Long Remington type action with an extended mag. The throat will be cut for a longer oal to accommodate big VLD style bullets. With this type of set up, guys are breaking 3k with 195 grain bullets.----SS


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

280 Ackley Improved. Pushing 160s at almost 7mm Rem Mag velocities with less powder and less muzzle blast.


----------

